# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Gading Koi Centre Momotaro Cup 2020  Momotaro Showa Challenge Skill Contest

## Glenardo

Gading Koi Centre
Momotaro Cup – Momotaro Showa Challenge Skill Contest


Gading Koi Centre akan mengadakan keeping contest di forum KOI-s . Kami berikan ikan pilihan yang terbaik untuk di ikut sertakan dalam acara keeping contest ini dengan total 49 ekor
49 ekor Tosai Showa dari Momotaro Koi Farm


TUJUAN KEGIATAN
-Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.
-Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik.
-Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini.
-Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaik–baiknya.
-Meningkatkan kecintaan pada koi.


BENTUK KEGIATAN
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).


WAKTU KEGIATAN
Kegiatan akan berlangsung sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai 26 September 2020.


KOI ENTRY
Penyelenggara menyediakan 49 ekor Showa Tosai kelahiran 2019 dengan sertifikat breeder


HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN 
Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal Rp. 1.800.000,- dengan kelipatan Rp. 100.000.


Aturan Lelang
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal  Senen 4 Februari 2020 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid 99=3500 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 1.800.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.


Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening
BCA
CV KOIS
6041681681

PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN
Posisi ikan ada di Gading Koi Centre Kelapa Gading , biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang
CP : Glen 0816900003


PENJURIAN
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada 30 September2020 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat  5 minggu setelahnya.
Penilaian untuk Grand Champion akan di nilai overall beauty
JURI:
1. Shinya Umeda atau Judge Japan Shinkokai
2. Gading Koi Centre


TATA CARA PENJURIAN
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ).


HADIAH


Jika Koi Terjual semua maka akan keluar Hadiah Fix sebagai berikut :
Total hadiah Rp 20.000.000
Grand Champion Rp 10.000.000
Reserve Grand Champion Rp 6.000.000
Juara 1 Rp 4.000.000

Jika ada ikan tidak di Bid/tidak laku maka akan keluar hadiah sebagai berikut :
Grand Champion 10% dari Total Omset
Reserve Grand Champion 5% dari Total Omset 
Juara 1  2% dari Total Omset 

LAIN – LAIN
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya




Photo Ikan


*Spoiler* for _Showa  1- 10_: Show




 
 
 
 
 




*Spoiler* for _Showa  11- 20_: Show




 
 
 
 
 




*Spoiler* for _Showa  21- 30_: Show




 
 
 
 
 




*Spoiler* for _Showa  31- 40_: Show




 
 
 
 
 




*Spoiler* for _Showa  41- 49_: Show




 
 
 
 





Vidio Ikan

*Spoiler* for _Video 1 - 5_: Show


















*Spoiler* for _Video 6-10_: Show


















*Spoiler* for _Video 11-15_: Show


















*Spoiler* for _Video 16-20_: Show


















*Spoiler* for _Video 21-25_: Show


















*Spoiler* for _Video 26-30_: Show


















*Spoiler* for _Video 31-35_: Show


















*Spoiler* for _Video 36-39_: Show



 Video no 40 menyusul












*Spoiler* for _Video 41-45_: Show



















*Spoiler* for _Video 46-49_: Show

----------


## alrightnik

ob mm23, mm28

mohon ijin bantu edit, ya Om....

#bid 23=1800
#bid 28=1800

----------


## Glenardo

> ob mm23, mm28


Maap om

Salah format

Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid 99=3500 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 1.800.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 36=1800

----------


## Glenardo

Aturan Lelang
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal *Selasa 4 Februari 2020 pukul 21.05* waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.

----------


## Monggalana

#bid 5=1800

----------


## sugeng32

#bid 9 = 1800

----------


## Iman SIhab

#bid 25=1800

----------


## hero

#bid 16=1800

----------


## sugeng32

#bid 37 = 180

----------


## sugeng32

#bid 37 = 1800

----------


## Sandy_elvarro

#bid 26 = 1800

----------


## alrightnik

> Maap om
> 
> Salah format
> 
> Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara
> Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
> Contoh: #bid 99=3500 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 1.800.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)


maap om ga baca lihat ikan bagus2 jadi meleng aja  ::

----------


## Glenardo

> maap om ga baca lihat ikan bagus2 jadi meleng aja


Terima kasih partisipasinya om...

----------


## Glenardo

Aturan Lelang
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal Selasa 4 Februari 2020 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.

----------


## Zulfikar

#bid 23 = 1900

----------


## Nyong Widi

#bid 9=1900

----------


## Slametkurniawan

wah hari terakhir ya ?

----------


## Glenardo

> wah hari terakhir ya ?


Yoi hari terakir om dan temean teman

Jangan sungkan sungkan ya...

----------


## mhakim

#bid 9=2000

----------


## sugeng32

#bid 9 = 2000

----------


## agus arbana

_#bid 15=1800_

----------


## sugeng32

#bid 9 = 2100

----------


## Glenardo

tes waktu server

----------


## Glenardo

tes waktu untuk ini

----------


## Glenardo

21.10 tidak ada bid maka selesai

----------


## Nyong Widi

Lihatbrekapan dimana..

----------


## Nyong Widi

#bid 15=1900

----------


## Jusri

#bid 9 = 2200
#bid 16 = 1900
#bid 32 = 1800

----------


## hero

#bid 19=1800

----------


## sugeng32

#bid 23 = 2000

----------


## Glenardo

> Lihatbrekapan dimana..


liat di scroll atas om

----------


## Glenardo

9.20 last bid ya

----------


## Nyong Widi

#bid 47=1800

----------


## Rudy Y

Bid 7 = 1800

----------


## Glenardo

9.30 tidak ada bid maka selesai

----------


## hero

Kok sepi ya KC nya....momotaro nih

----------


## Glenardo

jam 9.30 tidak ada bid maka selesai

----------


## Glenardo

tes waktu server

----------


## Glenardo

Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening
BCA
CV KOIS
6041681681

PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN
Posisi ikan ada di Gading Koi Centre Kelapa Gading , biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang
CP : Glen 0816900003

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hallo om.... udah lama nih engga ketemu di forum.




> Kok sepi ya KC nya....momotaro nih

----------


## Glenardo

Grand Champion	 2,240,000 
RGC	 1,120,000 
Juara 1	 448,000

----------


## dymazwendy

#bid 3 = 1800
#bid 4 = 1800
#bid 32 = 1800
#bid 34 = 1800

----------


## Glenardo

PENJURIAN
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada 30 September2020 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat 5 minggu setelahnya.
Penilaian untuk Grand Champion akan di nilai overall beauty
JURI:
1. Shinya Umeda atau Judge Japan Shinkokai
2. Gading Koi Centre

----------


## Glenardo

PENJURIAN
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada 30 September2020 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat 5 minggu setelahnya.
Penilaian untuk Grand Champion akan di nilai overall beauty
JURI:
1. Shinya Umeda atau Judge Japan Shinkokai
2. Gading Koi Centre

----------


## Glenardo

Yang sudah masuk Foto n video ke saya
Slamet Kurniawan
Jusri Kohar
Sandy elvaro

----------


## Glenardo

Yang sudah masuk Foto n video ke saya
Slamet Kurniawan
Jusri Kohar
Sandy elvaro
Hero

Sebelumya saya sudah WA pribadi kepada peserta agar Submit OnTime

Saya berikan toleransi hingga 2 November 2020 jam 8 PM untuk submit terakir..Bisa berupa WA ke saya di +62816900003 ataupun submit langsung di forum tercinta.

Terima kasih

----------


## hero

Oohhh...mundurnya lama sekali ya...???

----------


## Glenardo

TOk TOk Tok

Segera saya upload ya...

Tidak ada tamabhanm

----------


## Sandy_elvarro

blom di umumken om ?

----------


## hero

Eng ing eng...

----------


## Glenardo



----------


## Glenardo

Hasil penjurian
Head Judge SHinya Umeda
Peringkat 1 Point 5
peringkat 2 Point 4
Peringkat 3 Point 3
Peringkat 4 Point 2
Peringkat 5 point 1

Juara di ukur dari total point
1. Shinya Umeda
2
9
SBY
32
1

Perwakilan Gading Koi
JKT2
SBY 40
JKT 1 
32
9

----------


## Glenardo

Maka Total point
JKT 2 10 --> Grand Champion
SBY 7 --> Reserve Grand Champion
9 --> Juara 1

32 dan JKT 1 mendapat point sama 4

----------


## Glenardo

Terima kasih kepada Para peserta dan pemenang

Om Sandy Elvaro mendapatkan Grand Champion dan hadiah 2.240.000
Om Hero mendaptkan RGC dan hadiah 1.120.000
Om Jusri mendapartkan Juara 1 dan hadiah 448.000

Terima kasih

----------


## hero

Hadiahnya blm di kirim ya admin...?

----------


## Glenardo

> Hadiahnya blm di kirim ya admin...?


Halo om, monggo cek wa nya...Maap kelupaaan transfer buat om

----------


## hero

> Halo om, monggo cek wa nya...Maap kelupaaan transfer buat om


He..he...terima kasih hadiahnya udah diterima dgn baik....

----------

